# AAAPALMOLIVE Cleans the Carboy!!!!!!



## AAASTINKIE (Aug 20, 2006)

Do not attempt to duplicate what you are about to see at home, this is a trained professional!!!









</font></font>


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Aug 20, 2006)

Today we will be demonstrating the TURBO POWER SCRUBBER CARBOY WASHER.








</font>


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Aug 20, 2006)

First fill the tub with hot water to the one foot level, then add 5 pounds of sanitizer.








</font></font>


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Aug 20, 2006)

Attach the washer to your battery operated drill, add 2qts sanitizer solution to the carboy and insert washer, start drill.








</font></font>


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Aug 20, 2006)

Make
sure to charge your battery before starting, we seem to have a dead one
here, for the purpose of this demonstration we will use an electric
drill, being carefull to plug it into a ground fault interuptor to
avoid electrical shock.








</font></font>


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Aug 20, 2006)

Polly, plug the cord into the ground fault outlet please.








</font></font>


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Aug 20, 2006)

Clown boy, it tripped already, please reset the breaker.








</font></font>


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm not resetting this all night, I'll use the regular outlet, it won't trip!!








</font></font>


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Aug 20, 2006)

AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH








</font></font>


----------



## sangwitch (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL - that's beautiful. I'm learning so much every day. I'm off to try this technique right now!


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Aug 20, 2006)

HE'S DEAD!!!








</font></font></font>


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Aug 20, 2006)

I'll put these
cables on him and we will jump start him, Polly plug the other end into
the ground fault and it will just give enough juice to save him....I
HOPE!!








</font></font>


----------



## Wade E (Aug 20, 2006)

Sorry*Edited by: wadewade *


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Aug 20, 2006)

HEY, Clown Boy, SUPP? What's going on here?








</font></font>


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Aug 20, 2006)

I don't know what you two are up to, but please get out of the bathroom, I'm going to take a bath and get dolled up.








</font></font>


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Aug 20, 2006)

Uh Oh The tag says when jump starting humans, be sure the polarity is correct or temporary sex transformation could take place!






</font></font>


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Aug 20, 2006)

I feel funny!! I might be having hot flashes, I'm not sure!!








</font></font>


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Aug 20, 2006)

Do I look fat?










</font></font>


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Aug 20, 2006)

THE END</font></font></font>


----------



## PolishWineP (Aug 20, 2006)

Frank,
You're looking right pretty there.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Aug 20, 2006)

It's been 3 hours now, do I have to take this off, I feel so pretty.


----------



## MedPretzel (Aug 20, 2006)

LMAO, that is really funny!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Angell Wine (Aug 20, 2006)

Are you sure Stephen Kingdoesn't live in your basement?


----------



## kutya (Aug 20, 2006)

stinkie you are cracking me up !!!!!!!


----------



## Funky Fish (Aug 22, 2006)

Scary.


----------



## paubin (Aug 22, 2006)

You are entirely to much AAA, LOL! That is the best tutorial I have ever laid my eyes on! Although, I must say I think you have way to much time on your hands...LMAO!!!


Pete


----------



## pkcook (Aug 22, 2006)

The lip color suits you



KIDDING!


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Aug 22, 2006)

I was asked months ago to write an article on the Turbo Washer, just
took me this long to get the job done, my daughter Hope was here to
take the pictures, so it was time!! Hope every one enjoyed the humor!!


----------



## Pepere (Aug 22, 2006)

stinkie, it's after midnight, I've had a long ride home, I've gotten the wife out of bed with my laughing.






Now she's up and laughing and there is serious doubt either of us is getting to sleep any time soon.






Thanks for turning a miserable day into a joyous, yetvery early morning. Oh yes, we both love the lip stick and the out fit is to die for dahling!


----------



## dfwwino (Aug 22, 2006)

AAASTINKIE said:


> Do I look fat?




Yup. Based on that quote, you certainly suffered the sex transformation. Damn, you're the ugliest female winemaker on the web. You might consider some laser hair removal. *Edited by: dfwwino *


----------



## Waldo (Aug 23, 2006)




----------



## AAASTINKIE (Feb 7, 2007)

bump


----------



## sally3 (Feb 7, 2007)

I feel so informed now. I do have a question though. Did
you sit down in the bathtub WITH the sanitizer in the tub? Sounds
very creative and I admire your conviction. Frank...now you are
not only superman but super director and producer. X O


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Feb 8, 2007)

There was no sanitizer...it was just a show, I just bend over the tub when washing carboys...lol..


----------



## Mack (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm just viewing this method of cleaning the carboyand it is hilarious.




Please give us more.


Mack


----------



## Bill B (Feb 10, 2007)

LMAO...
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">Bill


----------



## rgecaprock (Feb 10, 2007)

Frank, Thanks for the revisit. I read it again this morning with a cup of coffee and just about blew coffee out my nose. It is even funnier the second time.


When can we expect your latest release?


Ramona


----------



## PolishWineP (Feb 10, 2007)

rgecaprock said:


> Frank, Thanks for the revisit. I read it again this morning with a cup of coffee and just about blew coffee out my nose. It is even funnier the second time.
> 
> 
> Ramona


Ramona, Easy with the coffee sinus flushing. It's okay when it's black coffee, but if you put cream in there you could be messed up for days! Happened to me once and I moo'ed for a week!


----------

